# Elsa's First Bike Ride!!!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

YES! Success! Our little 2 1/2 week with us Elsa had her first bike ride today! She was soooo great! 

At first we just started out with me walking with the bike and her walking on the other side. Then we started out with the pedaling. Little wobbly and all over the place at first...I wish I had a picture of her face just looking at me like "what the heck are we doing?!" Then she got a little saucy and had to nip at my socks (she does have a sock fetish after all--I should have gone for the low slung ones!).

The poof! She got it. It was so great. If she got a little fast, I'd give her a good "heel", and she's look back over her shoulder and slowed it down. Only thing we need to work on is when we stop...she wants to kind of wiggle her body when she's sitting so she ends up facing the bike. I can see her running into it one day, so we need to see what we can do about keeping her straight.

After we went around the blocks a couple times, we went and got Daddy to come take some pictures. 

I still can't believe she was a total mess less than 3 weeks ago that barely could get in and out of the car yet alone go on a fun bike ride!

Who else bikes with their dogs?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

awe, great to see she is getting use to the bike, now you guys are in for so much fun together! I don't have a bike so I can't bike with mine, but I see one of my neighbors constantly biking with their GSD, and she absolutely loves it!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have taken my two biking a few times at the high school track and they are a blast! They virtually pull me around the track for the first two laps!! I have not taken them around the neighborhood because there are too many other dogs and too many variables that could turn ugly on me. (Yes, I AM a chicken...LOL)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been bike riding with my dogs for almost 4 years now, well with Isa it's been 2 years. I love bike riding with them, it's fun to have two dogs to ride with.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics, looks like she did very well!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

My reply is so late, but I bike with my 20 month old also. She has been biking with me since she was about 6 months old or so. She does great except for when she stops mid ride to poop. That doesn't happen very often though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I bike with my dogs, but I use a dog bike attachment (K9 Cruiser.) I love it and my dogs have all loved biking. Bianca however always goes really slow when I bike with her, so I don't take her very far... Even my senior Golden was faster than her!


----------

